# Share your experiences!



## CuriousKevin

Hello,

I am a researcher at University of Wisconsin, Milwaukee, working on a team conducting a study to learn more about the experiences of expatriates (challenges, opportunities, positive and negative experiences).

If you are interested in joining me for an interview (on skype), I would love to hear from you.
This is a not-for-profit project, and thus we are not able to offer any tangible compensation, just the opportunity to confidentially share your story, and hopefully advance our understanding of the expatriate experience.

Please feel free to email me with questions. (kmckouen at uwm dot edu)

Thank you,
Kevin


----------

